# interresting thematic for naxos or brilliant release please someone stole my idea!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

How about music of the time of Nostradamus, his prophecy hold bread and water more so now than ever, what you think crap pot now an adherant of him pls, and dont worrie about what people think ?


----------

